# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Any one using these Omnas ?

## Rexx

Any one using these Omnas ?

Omna 250s 
Y 020604
06 2007

Thinking about grabbing some and wanted to be sure they're the real deal

----------


## Mandinka

Bump.... have the same... have "v" before the pink Jelfa line

----------


## deepinsideofme

hiyah power...

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Post some pics of the omna

----------


## ajfina

02 i think is lot numb 06 month it was made and 04 year (correct me if i'm wrong please)
so the 06 month match the 06 month it was made , omna's are suppost to be good for 3 years so the 04 year was made 3 to 2007 guess is good
020604
06 2007
mines are diferent lot num look

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

You're right about the data, bro. But there are an enormous amount of fakes. I keep getting new ones. Look at this comparison especially the breakline underneath the (thick) dot.

----------


## ajfina

thank u DBB I got that info from u buddy
so those i posted are fakes? or real
they r suppost to be good  :Hmmmm:

----------


## wallycn

> 02 i think is lot numb 06 month it was made and 04 year (correct me if i'm wrong please)
> so the 06 month match the 06 month it was made , omna's are suppost to be good for 3 years so the 04 year was made 3 to 2007 guess is good
> 020604
> 06 2007
> mines are diferent lot num look


those are the exact ones I'm taking right now AJ

----------


## ajfina

> those are the exact ones I'm taking right now AJ


the ones i have?
how do u like them?

----------


## ajfina

bump

----------


## wallycn

> the ones i have?
> how do u like them?


They seem to be working well, I have been taking one every third day. My strength and weight are up, so they seem to be legit to me.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

> thank u DBB I got that info from u buddy
> so those i posted are fakes? or real
> they r suppost to be good



Dunno for sure, but the form of the neck looks kinda weird, beside there is no symbol. From your pic I cannot see the dot and the small breakline in the glas, underneath it (see my picture <arrows>) Your amps do have the Omnaspecific 2 but the print looks different. I have to have one in real life to be able to compare. The **** is these amps are so easy to counterfeit.

----------


## Iceman911

your good to go bro.....I just finished a 16 week cycle of those omnas, mixed with D-bol, deca and winny. I had really good gains.

----------


## ajfina

> Dunno for sure, but the form of the neck looks kinda weird, beside there is no symbol. From your pic I cannot see the dot and the small breakline in the glas, underneath it (see my picture <arrows>) Your amps do have the Omnaspecific 2 but the print looks different. I have to have one in real life to be able to compare. The **** is these amps are so easy to counterfeit.


DBB on this pic u can see the dot really good also the break line u talking about , let me know please

----------


## Retabolil2

I got them in ORIGINAL packaging directly from Jelfa. Yes they dont have any "Y" "&" signs on them but all in all looks good to me, I bought over 30000amps. I`ve been in the game long enough to determine the difference betwee fake omnadren and legit stuff that comes in original boxes.
pics attached.

----------


## Retabolil2

> DBB on this pic u can see the dot really good also the break line u talking about , let me know please


Shit I`m sick of this.... Dutch, that batch got no symbols but wait a minute, do you think its most hard thing to counterfeit on the label? Or guys who supposedly makes those fakes forgot to print it? Lets see the trueth, those are not fakes and if symbol is not there it doesnt mean shit!
I`m done with this shit, too busy to discuss that. I`m not **** who see no difference between chinease copy of karachi sust and legit amps. I`m a true vet in the game and know what I`m talking about.

----------


## ajfina

here u go RET has spoke  :AaGreen22:  
It feels good 

SCREW U GUYS I'M GOING HOME  :7up:

----------


## ajfina

ret u look great on that vid man good work 
those tri trenabol works very good lol just kidding

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

If someone asks a question I try to give an answer. I dunno who sells what to whom. I didn't see boxes and I have more then enough counterfeited Omna's here. I dunno everything and get informed allso . I didn't knew that these batches don't have a symbol. I do know now. It has been stopped before, and in the first issue of bodyofscience you'll see both analyses. 

The Dutch anti-doping agency has run hundrerds of analyses over a time period from three year and the official conclusion was that *over 60% percent*  was counterfeited. and yes I do believe that clerical faults on the labels indicate on counterfeit. We made many analyses on these indications and proved we were right.

----------

